# West mids meet thursday 12th oct Coleshill, Bham



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Our next meet is at the Plough at Shunstoke, Coleshill,Bham.
This will be our new South Bham meeting point.
After eating there last time i can recomend the food and atmosphere. Will meet at around 7.30 - 8pm on the Thursday evening.Will let you know closer to the date but we may have a new tt coming form one of the best audi dealers in the west mids.
[smiley=weneedyou.gif]

So Thursday it is
List so far is
Peter (Wolverhampton Audi)
Yogibear
TThriller
TT law
Robthebubble
Nem
Rob-m100
TTK
Wozza (poss)
brayboy
Gav 150ttr

Hope to see you all soon
Fraser


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Fraser,

I will hopefully be along. Two new TT's then - mine will be here by then!

Steve


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Count me in too for my first meet!

Did anyone sort out Wozza and enabling the "beep" on the alarm and the central locking when the car starts moving etc.?....if so any chance of sorting mine out at the meeting?Pllllleeeeeeeaaaaaasssseeeeeeeee 

Rob


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll be there Fraser.



robthebubble said:


> Count me in too for my first meet!
> 
> Did anyone sort out Wozza and enabling the "beep" on the alarm and the central locking when the car starts moving etc.?....if so any chance of sorting mine out at the meeting?Pllllleeeeeeeaaaaaasssseeeeeeeee
> 
> Rob


Welcome Rob!

Don't think anyone attending the West Mids meets has Vagcom. You need to get up to Nem's meet this Thursday 28th Sept...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=68918

Nick has Vagcom and I know he will be only too glad to help you.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Indeed, If you can get up to my meet then I'll do all that no problem. I'll make sure I have my laptop with me anyway.

Would come down for this meet, but 100 miles on a weeknight is a bit too far for me.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> Would come down for this meet, but 100 miles on a weeknight is a bit too far for me.
> 
> Nick


A bit thin that one Nick! Mutlmap says its only 0.8miles further for you to get to Shustoke than for me to get to The Snipe tonight!!!

And its somewhat nearer than the Spread Eagle is for you.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Would come down for this meet, but 100 miles on a weeknight is a bit too far for me.
> ...


99.7 miles from here to Shustoke, 70.7 miles from here to Gailey [smiley=whip.gif]

Nick


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

I too might make this one (if my car ever arrives).

Just one thing, sorry but I'm a little confused Coleshill is not exactly south Birmingham unless it is a different Coleshill than the one by the NEC


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Yep its coleshill, near the NEC
See map link at bottom.
Its begining too look like a really good meet but at this rate there will be 3 x mks 2s there, so us mk 1 owners need need to get putting our names down.
Wolverhampton Audi have very kindly aggreed to jaoin us for the evening with a mk2 and to awnser some questions we all may have.
See you all soon
Fraser


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I may have to pop over again to this one then, now I've seen where it actually is :roll:

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

sounds good Nick.
Sorry i missed your meet on 28th, sounded like a great do.
Will try to make the next one
Fraser


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> sounds good Nick.
> Sorry i missed your meet on 28th, sounded like a great do.
> Will try to make the next one
> Fraser


Yeah, just got home from the pub there. Had 7 cars tonight including Duncan in his MK2. Was a good night, just uploading pics now.

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

A good do !! indeed it was , been to few of Nicks East Mids meets now ,always nice friendly people ,and a good time is always had by all.

Nick let me know nearer to Oct 12th if your going to attend this west mids meet & perhaps we can travel down & meet up with TThriller Dave on the way.
I'll make sure work doesn't get in the way for this one..!!

It was good to meet Dave last night , although must admit it'a shame that i've moved 15 miles away from him when previously we must have been virtually round the corner from each other.

Looking forward to meeting with you west mid guys as i'm from Wolverhampton originally born & bred .

Kev (TTK)


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

how often are the meets held?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Rob-M100 said:


> how often are the meets held?


Every 2nd Tuesday of the month, alternating between the Plough at Shustoke; SE of Brum (this location): and the Spread Eagle at Gailey; NW of Brum ( http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=69125 )

Dave


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g152/ ... glePub.jpg

I work in Cannock, so this one will be nice and close :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry guy for the little mix up but the general opinion seems to be thursday 12th
Just because i made a mistake dont expect free drinks

See you all there if not before


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

[smiley=deal2.gif]

[smiley=cheers.gif]

MMMMMM freeeee drinkkkkssss (in a Holmer style)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> List so far is
> Peter (Wolverhampton Audi)
> Yogibear
> TThriller
> ...


looks like being a good turn-out 

Dave


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello all,

Can you put me down for this one, its only round the corner from me.

Cheers Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

not a problem, it will be great to meet you.
[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

Just a bump for this as it is only 2 days away.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Fraser, just where are you planning to park this many cars 

I'll get there early...

Dave


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

May be there also

3 new TT's


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Great to have you along Gave, the more the merrier


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Dave do you want to meet up on the way ?

I'm going to meet Nick as i normally do at the junc of the A42 
(Burton exit), not sure what time, Nick is going to let me know a.s.a.p.

Kev (TTK)


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

I have phoned the plough to advise them that there looks like there will be quite a few of us so they have saved a large table for us but they have asek if we can eat around 8-30.
Hope that is ok for everyone.
The car park is round the back of the pub and so not to upset the locals if we double park at the bottom if needed to let the locals in and out.
Otherwise we will see you all tomorrow


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds good to me see you tomorrow

Kev (TTK)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTK said:


> Dave do you want to meet up on the way ?
> 
> I'm going to meet Nick as i normally do at the junc of the A42
> (Burton exit), not sure what time, Nick is going to let me know a.s.a.p.
> ...


Hi Kev

Gill is picking me up from Sutton Coldfield where I work. So A42 would be a bit of a detour! Thanks for the offer though. We'll be going via Bassetts Pole and Coleshill.

PM sent re mobile no.

Dave


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Dave haven't received any pm's ,

Nick is meeting me at 7pm , so we'll be there for 7.30pm

see you then

Kev


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

oops !!!


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi to everyone who went last night ,

it was a really good evening ,with a good turn-out ,
good food & good company...

And the ride back tour by Dave (TThriller) & Nick (Nem) was good too ..!!

Thanks Again

Kev (TTK)


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes i would also like to say thankyou from becky and I, for some good food and good company.

Cheers 
Dave Bray


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Will echo the above comments really, great night, great people and great cars!

Gallery of pics here:

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92 ... ct%202006/

Bit of a MK2 fest on the pics tho, but was something new to take pics of for a change 

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Just like to say thanks to all for turning up last night, it was a very good turn out. Great company as always and nice to see some new faces, and some MK2s.
Thanks as well to Peter from Wolverhampton Audi for coming along.
Thanks again to all and watch this space for the next meet on 14th Nov at the spread eagle at Penkridge in Staffs
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

That was a damn good meeting, especially for mid-week [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Well attended by regulars and some very welcome new faces, bolstered by 1 TTOC committee Member, 3 TTOC Reps and Audi Wolverhampton 8) Very good company indeed.

The Plough at Shustoke looks like it's going to become a very successful venue, helped by an enthusiastic Landlord and his friendly staff. Â£10 for a good meal and a dessert can't be bad!

Hope to see any of you are the next West Mids meet at the Spread Eagle at Gailey on 14th November.

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g152/ ... glePub.jpg

And no doubt, at one of Nick's East Mids meets... Any more thoughts Nick on a meeting in the South of your region? Lets see if we can encourage more interest in that direction.

Dave


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

Just back,

from work not the meet 

Thanks to all who I met last night for making me feel so welcome on my first TT meet.

A big thanks to Frazer for the LED side lights, i will get around to fitting them over the weekend.

AND to Nick for checking my car with the VAG software and altering the auto lock in etc....... also gave it a clean bill of health, with no error codes 

Next meet tomorrow at CC, and I have not even washed the car yet.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Well attended by regulars and some very welcome new faces, bolstered by 1 TTOC committee Member, 3 TTOC Reps and Audi Wolverhampton 8) Very good company indeed.


I think you'll find there were 2 committee members there 

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Well attended by regulars and some very welcome new faces, bolstered by 1 TTOC committee Member, 3 TTOC Reps and Audi Wolverhampton 8) Very good company indeed.
> ...


True, but one can only wear one hat at a time :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What did you think of the FSD's then anyway?

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> What did you think of the FSD's then anyway?
> 
> Nick


As I said in the car at the time, the ride was certainly no less comfortable than stock. But thinking about it, the FSD's go further than that. They appear to knock miles off your higher mileage car, giving the impression of more youthful chassis. Some of that impression is no doubt also due to the better control the set up has over the stock setup.

Thanks for the opportunity to sample the FSD's Nick, I certainly feel more confident now about having ordered them for my car. So looking forward to the drive home from APS on the 28 of this month!

Dave


----------

